# Show us the pics.



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Show us the pic's of the eastern storm of 06' :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i would but its to hard to 
fails every time


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I seen some on your other post keep trying.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Here are some from Portland and Middletown CT at about 4pm


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Philadelphia PA - morning after*

They said 12" but it sure looked deeper!

92 Jeep Cherokee with a Snowbear Flexblade (almost fooled ya with the Meyer's lights eh?).

Not a staged pic, the Flexblade really stacks it up there!

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking good KHB and bdhunter


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's a few of the trucks. Really didn't have much time to take pictures once we really got into the storm. 20" total snowfall, and drifts up to 4'. payup


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

This was my lot in warwick, RI at 7am, you can bet the pile is about 5x that size now.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Good pic's guys, keep on posting them.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*storm pictures*

heres some pictures taken with my camera phone, labeled with times, all are mass ave and brattle st cambridge except 128 one


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*some more pictures*

few more pictures


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

A few pics

#1


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

picture #2


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

picture #3


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*Must be a Ford*

Those markers look just like my set up am i missing a plow? Oh thats rite its a ford. Hey ken how did the wings hold up with all the stacking? Drop me a pm..


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Ken- where in MA are you located, Im in Franklin, truck looks good.


----------

